# What size Collar for a Mini?



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, it's a bit hard to say..

would you be able to measure Duncan's throat to get a better idea?

Minis can be small or quite big!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Measure around his neck (or his rib cage, if you're getting a harness) with a tape measure or a piece of ribbon. It's really the only dependable way to know what you need.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

jak said:


> Minis can be small or quite big!


That's what I was thinking. I know Teddy is considerably smaller than the mini who lives downstairs.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realise there was that much difference in mini size's! Righto I'll give that a go, thanks


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been collar obsessed lately and love the designs and fabric available that DogsInStyle offers. You can go to Carole's website at DogsinStyle.com.

I would love to have some of the satin collars.  

I do agree that you should measure your baby's neck to get a good fit.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a goose sometimes.

I just took his current collar off and measured that :rolffleyes:

Duh.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain is about 13 inches tall, and we have an 11 inch collar on him. I like it a little looser, so his hair around his neck doesn't get matted, but he is VERY good on the leash and doesn't try to get out of his collar.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

*tina* said:


> Captain is about 13 inches tall, and we have an 11 inch collar on him. I like it a little looser, so his hair around his neck doesn't get matted, but he is VERY good on the leash and doesn't try to get out of his collar.


I always like to keep Flash's collar very loose too. If you have a dog prone to slipping out of collars, a martingale style might help. 
I'm always surprised by how many of our clients have their dog's collars too tight--I've had to loosen a few just to put them on the poor dog! A good rule of thumb is that you should always be able to fit two fingers under the collar comfortably. Remember that his neck is slimmer when he's standing up than when he lays down or ducks his head low. 

Of course, you probably know all that-- I'm just paranoid, lol! I'm quite certain some of my clients are going to strangle their dogs to death with these collars so tight!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I always start with the collar on Ocsi's neck so I can put two fingers under, but somehow I think he looses it for himself b/c it always ends up hanging down and loosening up in the long run- which is the way he likes it 

oh, and Ocsi is 15 lbs, 11 inches tall and wears a 12' collar


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

S&S - I know that was a typo, but the thought of a 12' collar on a mini poo made me laugh.

Teddy is 12 inches tall, weighs 11.5 lbs and wears a 12" collar also. I've switched him to a step-in harness made by Up Country that I've put his ID tags on. So he isn't wearing a neck collar at all these days. I think we both prefer it, actually--me because it's easier to get on and off and him because it's more comfortable.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

^^hahahahaha, oops!


----------

